# Rubrikat > Emigracioni >  Kush mund te me ndihmoje

## Gerti2011

Vjet isha ne nje shtet ne zonen shengen, kam ndejtur nga data 21/06/2012 - 28/06/2012, tani dua te iki prape por me duhet te di sa dite me llogariten te heqera 7 dite apo 8 dite, duke marre parasysh qe dita e pare eshte kur merr vulen e hyrjes dhe e fundit kur merr vulen e hyrjes nga rinasi, me kane mbetur eshte 83 dite apo 82 dite?

----------

